# Inshore reels for cheep?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I need a couple decent reels for my trip down there. I've got a 7' ugly stick pro-light graphite M and a 9' ugly stick M that I'm going to use on the beach and kayaking around Ft. Morgan on the gulf and bay side. Targeted species are trout, flounder, red or anything else I can catch in the bay plus the normal surf species. I may go out past the surf and try for kings and spanish and possibly out further for snapper or others. 

I'm looking at the Penn Fierce on Bass pro and the Saltwater Striker. Both are in the $50-$60. Does anyone have experience with these reels? Which would you recommend?

If anyone has anything comparable for sale I would be up for that too.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Pick one of these up! They are excellent reels for the price.
http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-ABF-40-Avenger-Baitfeeder-Spinning/dp/B000LGEYMI/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1366056471&sr=1-1


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Penn Fierce is great for the money.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Pawn shops. Work the pawn shops!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

todd in the bay said:


> Pawn shops. Work the pawn shops!


Lots of guns and bows in pawn shops around here. Fishing stuff is generally crap.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What size reel do you use for beach fishing? Do you use the same stuff for the trout and such in the bays or sounds?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, another dumb question. What kind of line do you generally use. I ordered the Saltwater striker and it holds 210 yards of 12lb test. Should I get a stronger braid or just get mono on it? Really wish I knew more about the salt water stuff so I wouldn't look dumb on here.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

I would throw on some 40+ lb braid for surf fishing at least. casting I like to use 20lb braid for just about all situations of casting but i mean if you are going for trout only 10 lb braid will be more than enough and you still have a chance of hooking into something bigger and still having a chance to land it.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just picked up a Penn Battle 6000 for surf fishing. Just need something that can hold 300 yards of 17 to 20 lb mono.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I like my Penn Fierce. No problems and I don't wash them down as often as I should.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, last dumb question. .................today.

The reel I ordered is a 4k. I got it for $43 with a promo code (43rods). Which rod should I put it on, the 7' or 9'? Should I get another one just like it for the other rod or a fierce bigger or smaller? 

Ok, maybe more than one dumb question.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Fisher Belac said:


> I would throw on some 40+ lb braid for surf fishing at least. casting I like to use 20lb braid for just about all situations of casting but i mean if you are going for trout only 10 lb braid will be more than enough and you still have a chance of hooking into something bigger and still having a chance to land it.


I do plan on targetting bull reds at Ft Morgan too. Bringing 5 rods.

Here's what I'm bringing.

10' heavy action catfish rod with some big penn with 600 yards of 65lb mono. (Got a serious catfishing buddy. This is one of his little rods.)

8' MH Ugly stick 6k cheap spinning rod with 300 yards 20lb mono.

9' M ugly - no reel

7' M ugly light pro graphite - no reel

5' ultralight mitchel with 6lb mono. For my boy, pen fish ect.


----------

